#  -:

## 4Z5ST

-   (   ),       ,    12 .

 -       4 (    )   .        .

 ?

*C-ant.maa*




> C-antenna
> *
> 14.15
> ***Wires***
> 5
> -0.2,	1.420516,	3.570832,	1.3,	1.420516,	3.570832,	5.000e-04,	-1
> -0.2,	-0.448584,	-1.127631,	1.3,	-0.448584,	-1.127631,	5.000e-04,	-1
> -0.2,	-0.448584,	-1.127631,	-0.2,	1.420516,	3.570832,	0.0025,	-1
> 1.3,	-0.448584,	-1.127631,	1.3,	0.085505,	0.234923,	0.0025,	-1
> ...

----------


## 4Z5ST

, .

----------

